# محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة



## [email protected]™ (1 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة التي تطورت من خلاطات خرسانة يدوية سواء تعمل يدوي أو تعمل بمحرك ديزل أو بنزين 




خلاطة يدوي تعمل بمحرك ديزل

تعتبر في الوقت الراهن محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة من بديهيات المصانع الواجب توافرها في أي منطقة صناعية خصوصا و أي منطقة سكنية عموما لأسباب عديدة منها :-


تمتاز محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة بالتحكم الإلكتروني الكامل للمحطة سواء في وزن الخامات أو في الخلط.
التميز في جودة الخرسانة من حيث إجهادات الخرسانة المطلوبة.
المحافظة على مواقع الصب و عدم ترك هوالك خامات من ركام و رمل و أسمنت.
لديها الإمكانيات اللازمة للصب في الأماكن العالية و البعيدة.
سرعة صب كميات الخرسانة الكبيرة في وقت قصير جدا مما يسهل التوافق مع الجدول الزمني للمشاريع الكبيرة.

و غيرها من المميزات التي تميزها عن الخلاطات اليدوية و لكن لا يمنع هذا وجوب توافر الخلاطات اليدوية خصوصا في الأماكن التي يصعب دخول سيارات نقل الخرسانة الدخول فيها مثل الشوارع الضيقة و المزدحمة








بعض صور محطات خلط الخرسانة في محطات الخرسانة الجاهزة









بعض الصور التخطيطية لمحطات الخلط

و هناك ملف قد رفعة مشكورا الزميل شريف مصطفى إبراهيم في مشاركته في هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106913.html
و يتحدث الملف عن  *[FONT=&quot]الاشتراطات والمعايير الفنية لإقامة مصانع بيع الخرسانة الجاهزة لمن يحب الإطلاع عليه ملف مفيد جدا و مهم جدا [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فجزاه الله خير و بارك الله فيه[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته[/FONT]*
لا تنسونا من الدعاء و أرجو أن تعم الفائده​


----------



## [email protected]™ (14 يونيو 2010)

للرفع


----------



## life for rent (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خييييراااا


----------



## [email protected]™ (15 يونيو 2010)

life for rent قال:


> جزاك الله خييييراااا


جزانا الله و إياكم و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## iraqivisionary (16 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## [email protected]™ (16 يونيو 2010)

iraqivisionary قال:


> بارك الله فيك


جزاكم الله خير و بارك الله فيكم
​


----------



## cankretpumb (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم تهنىءبعيد افطر المبارك من شركة ابراج التفوق لاستثمار وتصنيع معدات البناء خلاطات مركزية ومكن بلوك http://www.denyo-load.net/


----------



## [email protected]™ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

cankretpumb قال:


> السلام عليكم تهنىءبعيد افطر المبارك من شركة ابراج التفوق لاستثمار وتصنيع معدات البناء خلاطات مركزية ومكن بلوك http://www.denyo-load.net/[/QUOTE]
> شكرا جزيلا لك و بارك الله فيك و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------

